
5 Common Turkey Setups for Your Dinner - beigeotter
https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/5-common-turkey-setups-for-your-dinner
======
Gruselbauer
I'm a fan of the nested poultry approach to scalability. The Turducken setup
as described in _Advanced Festive Food Editing_ by Fritjof Dogemann provides
excellent carbohydrate-to-weight ratio and its uncommon architecture
frequently amazes clients. The high cost and complexity are drawbacks I'll
admit to, but can be mitigated by going for SaaS (Slaughter as a Service)
models.

